# Unidentified fish



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, a buddy of mine come across this baby fish on the beach. He helped him back in the deeper water, not before a picture was taken. Out of curiosity if anybody knows what type of fish it was?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It looks like a species of "frogfish", but not sure which one


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Chris V said:


> It looks like a species of "frogfish", but not sure which one


I believe you are right. That would be my first guess also.


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for the info.


----------

